# Chicken Tarragon



## Uncle Bob (Jun 4, 2009)

*CHICKEN TARRAGON*​ 

   4-6 Boneless/Skinless Chicken Breast 
  3 T. Butter Melted
  2 T. Olive Oil
  Salt & Pepper
  2 T. Tarragon
  AP flour for dredging
  1/2 Cup Dry white wine
  1/2 Cup Rich Chicken Stock
  4 T. Butter

  Pound out the chicken breast to 1/4 inch...Season with Salt & Pepper, and lightly dredge in the flour....Sauté in the melted butter and Olive oil till lightly browned, and just done!! Remove the chicken and keep warm....Pour off any excess oil, and deglaze the pan with 1/2 Cup Wine...reduce by about half. Add the 1/2 Cup Chicken stock, and again reduce by about half. Add the Tarragon (I like to crush it really well)...Continue simmering for two to three minutes. Turn the heat off, and swirl in the 4 T. of butter until just melted. Serve the sauce over the chicken...


Easy and Good Stuff!!


Enjoy!


----------



## licia (Jun 4, 2009)

UB, that sounds really delicious - even gourmet, perhaps.  I'll have to try that - maybe even for dinner. Thanks.


----------



## msmofet (Jun 4, 2009)

i have everything but the tarragon. i guess i am making subgum chicken chow mein for dinner. but i sent your recipe to OneNote for safe keeping!!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 4, 2009)

That looks delicious UB!  

One question - are you talking about fresh or dried Tarragon?


----------



## msmofet (Jun 4, 2009)

BreezyCooking said:


> That looks delicious UB!
> 
> One question - are you talking about fresh or dried Tarragon?


 good question i was just wondering that also.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 4, 2009)

I use Tarragon from HERE


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 4, 2009)

Okay - so the answer is dried.  While I love Penzey's, I'm not a fan of dried Tarragon.  It deteriorates way too rapidly no matter how you store it.

I'll be using fresh Tarragon in your recipe UB, & will increase the amount accordingly.


----------



## msmofet (Jun 4, 2009)

now that you can get just about any herb fresh in the market i rarely use dried.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 4, 2009)

BreezyCooking said:


> Okay - so the answer is dried.  While I love Penzey's, I'm not a fan of dried Tarragon.  It deteriorates way too rapidly no matter how you store it.
> 
> I'll be using fresh Tarragon in your recipe UB, & will increase the amount accordingly.



That's interesting....I wonder why dried Tarragon deteriorates so fast????
Faster than say Thyme, Oregano, or Basil for instance???

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 4, 2009)

I don't know the reasons why Bob, but both Tarragon & Basil - whether purchased or home-dried - deteriorate rapidly.  At least for me.  Tarragon in particular reverts to nothing but a dried grass scent/taste really quickly.  Dried basil doesn't last long either.

Both thyme & oregano, however,  are really really long-lasting dried.  I can only assume that perhaps they have a higher concentration of oils than the other two.

Either way, your recipe does look both simple & delicious - serious plusses for my weeknight kitchen.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 5, 2009)

licia said:


> UB, that sounds really delicious - even gourmet, perhaps.  I'll have to try that - maybe even for dinner. Thanks.



It really is a nice Creole type dish that is both simple and easy...It works equally well for a quick week night supper, as well as the entree for a  Saturday night dinner party for friends/family.

Sometimes I double the Wine/Chicken Stock Reduction etc....The sauce is almost drinkable!!

Enjoy!


----------



## lifesaver (Jun 8, 2009)

That sounds good Uncle Bob.


----------

